

Show HN: Emoji Type – keyboard for iOS that autosuggests emojis as you type - davidkmckinney
http://www.emojitype.co

======
davidkmckinney
Custom keyboard that suggests emojis based on what you type..

Written entirely in Swift. Uses autolayout to deal with all the different
keyboard layouts and orientations on the various iPhone and iPad sizes.

I used Paintcode to draw the beziers for all the accent keys (è é ê ë ę etc)
and then it converts them to code. It has basic autocorrect (needs a lot of
improvement if anyone has any ideas on how to improve that).

The emoji suggest happens via a big list of candidate terms that are then
mapped to the unicode for each emoji.

